#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Τράπεζα Αττικής: Απολογισμός της συμμετοχής του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## Xάρης

Κατεβάστε το συνημμένο συμπιεσμένο αρχείο PDF και διαβάστε που έχει επενδύσει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ τα λεφτά μας και τι έχει εισπράξει μέχρι σήμερα.

Πηγή: Συσπείρωση Αριστερών Μηχανικών

----------

